

Font Size May Not Aid Learning, but Its Style Can, Researchers Find - yagibear
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/19/health/19mind.html?pagewanted=all

======
tomkarlo
It's unclear if the result come from looking at a font that's hard to read, or
simply one that's unfamiliar / not Arial. Would have been nice if they tried
setting it in a reasonable text font as well like Garamond or Bookman as a
third option to see how that impacts performance.

Instead, we get a study that says "use comic sans instead of Arial." Thanks.

